# Male and Female bearded dragons for sale for £100



## GeorgeS (Feb 9, 2009)

Two healthy bearded dragons, male and female. both eating well and eating both insects and veg. male is slightly larger. both housed together and get along fine. female is slightly orange than the male. both around a year old


----------



## bigmac (Jun 17, 2009)

might no some one who will be interested in just the femail


----------

